# What is the best tires for...



## Mike-216 (Apr 7, 2019)

I have seen tractor with a tractor style tread and also with the block tread pattern. 
I live in sandy soil.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What are you going to do with the tractor Mike? This is the lawn and garden section?!? If you are going t be cutting the lawn, you want turf tires as the tractor lug tread will rip the tar out of your lawn.


----------



## Mike-216 (Apr 7, 2019)

Ok. 
Mainly mowing weeds and maybe rotertilling.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You could hook yourself up with some tire chains that could be removed when you're done with the tiller.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

My old Cub tires are great for turf and grip very well, but unless you have soft ground, they might not do well for tilling. PJ


----------

